
Coronavirus might be the biggest trend in Google search history - doener
https://www.fastcompany.com/90477301/what-are-americans-googling-during-the-coronavirus-outbreak-celebrities-and-disney-world
======
biolurker1
You can also deduct the words "in Google search"

